# Is $3000 is suffiecient in Johannesburg for 2 months



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all,

please tell me anyone Is $3000 is suffiecient in Johannesburg for 2 months?

waiting for your suggestions...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please tell me anyone Is $3000 is suffiecient in Johannesburg for 2 months?
> 
> waiting for your suggestions...


I think the current exchange rate is about 7 dollars to the rand, that leaves you with R21k

It all depends on what you are planning to do in Johannesburg, where you are going to stay, eat, etc.

Some more information perhaps?


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I think the current exchange rate is about 7 dollars to the rand, that leaves you with R21k
> 
> It all depends on what you are planning to do in Johannesburg, where you are going to stay, eat, etc.
> 
> Some more information perhaps?


I am going to live in sandton..

in sandton is indian food available? if it is what would be the cost approximately?

I dont know car driving....is there public tranport is available? is it safe?

suggestions please ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

dasarisrikanth said:


> I am going to live in sandton..
> 
> in sandton is indian food available? if it is what would be the cost approximately?
> 
> ...


Yes Indian food is available and prices will vary from place to place and shop to shop.
If you have to pay rent and buy food and pay for transport, I do not think R21k is going to get you far!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dasarisrikanth said:


> I am going to live in sandton..
> 
> in sandton is indian food available? if it is what would be the cost approximately?
> 
> ...



I am afraid 21K wont be enough!!! In sandton all near by Indian restouranta gonna be expensive. You have few on rivonia road, Village Walk etc etc.. But approx one meal should come around 100 Rands.

Jhb has public transport but that is not safe for expats... as drives of those scary cabs always carry a gun with them, It would be better to rent your own car to roam around, taking a taxi everyday gonna be too costly...

It's not safe to walk on roads as you can be mugged anytime. it's just not like india...

You are going there for some office work or just visiting the country ?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please tell me anyone Is $3000 is suffiecient in Johannesburg for 2 months?
> 
> waiting for your suggestions...


If its for yourself then yes.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please tell me anyone Is $3000 is suffiecient in Johannesburg for 2 months?
> 
> waiting for your suggestions...


Are you going to book hotel on your own ? Will you be cooking at home or eating out ?
you need cab for what distance everyday.. all that question would help people here to answer your questions more accurately...


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Anu said:


> I am afraid 21K wont be enough!!! In sandton all near by Indian restouranta gonna be expensive. You have few on rivonia road, Village Walk etc etc.. But approx one meal should come around 100 Rands.
> 
> Jhb has public transport but that is not safe for expats... as drives of those scary cabs always carry a gun with them, It would be better to rent your own car to roam around, taking a taxi everyday gonna be too costly...
> 
> ...


hi anu, thanks for your reply..

i dont know driving to rent a car.

i got company accomidation and my company is in 1 fricker road, illovo and my accomidation is in 5 pm road, benmore.

can u suggest me best transport option in my case....


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dasarisrikanth said:


> hi anu, thanks for your reply..
> 
> i dont know driving to rent a car.
> 
> ...


If you dont know driving then it gonna be problem for you, i wont recommend public transport as i never felt safe travelling in that... Knew few people who dares to use it and got mugged...


----------



## daj (Sep 27, 2010)

dasarisrikanth, 
this advise given to you has not been the best and is inaccurate! im a 25yr old white male living in johannesburg, most of JHB is safe (sandton) crime is really not as bad as what people make it out to be! and if you have got accomodation 21k will be more than enough if you have got an income with in 2months! 

and as far as transport gos, there are many innocent people that travel by taxi who can vouch for it being safe...but its not recommended!

hope this info is helpful


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

daj said:


> dasarisrikanth,
> 
> and as far as transport gos, there are many innocent people that travel by taxi who can vouch for it being safe...but its not recommended!


Can't quite understand the contradiction here?? And the less said about the rest of the post the better. Anyway...

R21000 should be okay if you don't have to pay rent, electricity, water, etc.
If you only have to feed yourself and pay for transport and you don't blow all your free cash then it should last 2 months. A decent indian meal will be about R100 but obviously feeding yourself at home would be way cheaper.

As for public transport there are taxis, buses and the Gautrain (although I'm not sure if it would be on your route). Lastly, once you have started at your new job you might be able to arrange a lift with a collegue and offer to split costs or something along those lines.

Good luck.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

daj said:


> dasarisrikanth,
> this advise given to you has not been the best and is inaccurate! im a 25yr old white male living in johannesburg, most of JHB is safe (sandton) crime is really not as bad as what people make it out to be! and if you have got accomodation 21k will be more than enough if you have got an income with in 2months!
> 
> and as far as transport gos, there are many innocent people that travel by taxi who can vouch for it being safe...but its not recommended!


 "....safe but not recommended...?"A (false) contradiction: 

*Afluent Sandton has more than its share of robberies 
Sep 10, 2010 12:09 AM | By SALLY EVANS*

Sandton, regarded as one of Johannesburg's more affluent suburbs, has one of the highest rates of house robbery in South Africa. 

Crime statistics released by the police yesterday put Sandton at the top of the country's "30 [police] stations recording the highest incidence of residential robberies".Affluent Sandton has more than its share of robberies - Times LIVE SNIP/


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> "....safe but not recommended...?"A (false) contradiction:
> 
> *Afluent Sandton has more than its share of robberies
> Sep 10, 2010 12:09 AM | By SALLY EVANS*
> ...


I also heard this but could not find the source.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

please answer the OPs questions rather than go off topic 

Jo


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jojo said:


> please answer the OPs questions rather than go of topic
> 
> Jo


Thanks jojo --- thanks heavens this forum seems to have calmed down a lot!


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

21 000 rand will be way more than enough if you have accomodation already. Unless you have a penchant for the white powder or the ladies of the night I don't see how you won't easily get by on that amount. Sandton is safe relative to just about anywhere else in any world city. JHb is the business hub on Africa and hundreds of thousands of business people travel to jhb every year many if not most staying in this area pretty much without incident. Don't allow people to use alarmism and hyperbole to scaremonger you.


----------



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Therooster said:


> 21 000 rand will be way more than enough if you have accomodation already. Unless you have a penchant for the white powder or the ladies of the night I don't see how you won't easily get by on that amount. Sandton is safe relative to just about anywhere else in any world city. JHb is the business hub on Africa and hundreds of thousands of business people travel to jhb every year many if not most staying in this area pretty much without incident. Don't allow people to use alarmism and hyperbole to scaremonger you.


Thanks for u r responses.

i came to know the house rent is 13000 rand which is paying by my company. and transportation 160 R per day also.

so i feel the R21000 is enough for me.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Thanks for u r responses.
> 
> i came to know the house rent is 13000 rand which is paying by my company. and transportation 160 R per day also.
> 
> so i feel the R21000 is enough for me.


If your comapny if providing you with Accomodationa and transport allowance, then 21K is going to be more than enough for 2 months, even if you have a penchant for the white powder or the ladies of the night


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

If you're got transported paid for too, then it's caviar and champagne for you.


----------

